# Canon releases firmware v1.3.3 for the EOS 5D Mark IV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 24, 2021)

> After pulling the firmware v1.3.2 for the Canon EOS R5 because of a few bugs, Canon has released an update that corrects the issues. If you have installed v1.3.2, you should update immediately.
> Firmware Version 1.3.3 incorporates the following fixes:
> 
> Improves the camera’s connection compatibility to a PC while using a USB 3.0 or higher compatible cable.
> ...


*

[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-releases-firmware-v1-3-3-for-the-eos-5d-mark-iv/]Continue reading...*


----------



## SV (Jun 24, 2021)

"Fixes an issue, in which a small sound is generated from the speaker when the power is turned on in Firmware Version 1.3.2."

How do you not notice that when you're testing the "fix"?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jun 25, 2021)

@Canon Rumors Guy Small typo... you linked the R5.


----------



## jam05 (Jun 25, 2021)

SV said:


> "Fixes an issue, in which a small sound is generated from the speaker when the power is turned on in Firmware Version 1.3.2."
> 
> How do you not notice that when you're testing the "fix"?


Human fatigue. The same way it was missed originally. Devices are tested in batches and often at different locations. I dont believe that testers would be listening to a beep all day and simply not turn off the audio and look for the update completion indicator text. Audio fatigue after performing repetitive listening task. Or someone tested the wrong version (Japanese numbering).


----------



## BPhoto06 (Jun 25, 2021)

Will there be any upcoming firmware updates for the EOS R? I think canon should integrate features like animal tracking (as they did the human eye tracking) and focus bracketing. If they added animal tracking, more people would buy it.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jun 25, 2021)

BPhoto06 said:


> Will there be any upcoming firmware updates for the EOS R? I think canon should integrate features like animal tracking (as they did the human eye tracking) and focus bracketing. If they added animal tracking, more people would buy it.



They want more people to buy the R6 and R5.


----------



## foxfender (Jun 27, 2021)

Does it fix overheating?


----------



## Dragon (Jun 27, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> *[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-releases-firmware-v1-3-3-for-the-eos-5d-mark-iv/]Continue reading...*


You still need to fix the link to R5 at the front of the article about the 5D4


----------



## calfoto (Jun 28, 2021)

SV said:


> How do you not notice that when you're testing the "fix"?


When you're 70 and have shot far too many Rock Concerts


----------



## tron (Jul 17, 2021)

What? No idiot comments about a 20$ camera now?


----------

